# Early Pregnancy - Fetal Poles



## ilovebabies (May 4, 2003)

I hope you can help me...

I am confused on how many weeks I am now.  I had my 1st IVF/ICSI last month, ER was on Aug 18, ET was on Aug 21.  I got a positive.   

However, I had my first ultrasound Tuesday and we found 2 gestational sacs, no fetal poles nor yolk sacs yet.  Is this normal at this stage?  Wasn't I supposed to see heartbeat by this time?  

I'm worried.  Hope you can give me some insights.  Thanks a million.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi there

Im not familiar with scans, but when I had an early pregnancy scan at 6 weeks it was difficult for them to see anything besides the gestational sac. I was told that they dont always manage to pick up a heart beat this early in a pregnancy. That was 7 years ago though.

The clinic need to rescan you in about 1-2 weeks. Have you had your pregnancy hormones level taken (blood test not urine). If not, discuss with your doctor. 

Your length of pregnancy is taken from the first day of your last period. How many weeks does this make you?

Let us know how you get on.

Love

Jeanette


----------



## ilovebabies (May 4, 2003)

Thanks a lot. I felt better. 

Yes, I had my beta HCG taken thrice. 1st was 15 days post ER, it was 100.15. The 2nd was taken after 3 days and it went up to 515. The last one was this Monday and it was >1000.

My RE actually asked me to go back in 1-2 weeks too. I'm just worried that something might be wrong.

I don't think counting from the first day of my period would be accurate. I had IVF/ICSI. I was suppressed for 2 weeks. 

Thanks again. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hope you don't mind me butting in.
Your pregnancy is calculated by calculating the number of weeks from ET (or some clinics use EC) and then adding 2 weeks.
the fact that your HCG has doubled is good (if the pregnancy is proceeding well the HCG should continue to double every couple of days or so.) however you'll obviously be worried by the fact that you didn't see a heart beat. I have heard that it sometimes is difficult to pick up heartbeats early on. Picking it up will, also I think depend upon the quality of the scanner etc... did they ask you to go back for more beta HCGs? - It doesn't sound as if they (Docs) sounded particularly worried about your progress? 
Take care 
wizz


----------



## ilovebabies (May 4, 2003)

Hi Wizz,

Thanks a lot!!! 

My RE didn't ask me to get another beta HCG. She said she is still very optimistic and asked me to go back for another scan in 2 weeks. 

I guess I am just getting paranoid. Sometimes I feel so negative and suddenly feeling positive. Everyday is a worry.

I hope 2 weeks will get by really quick. All I wanna do is see those heartbeats.

Thanks again. I really appreciate it.


----------

